# Cure # 1



## Biggy1 (Feb 19, 2020)

Cure #1 is 93.75 %  of  salt  , how do I subtract the correct amount of salt from 10 #'s of  pork in which Digging Dogs Farm has 80.11 grams of salt?


----------



## daveomak (Feb 19, 2020)

10#'s of meat needs ~13 grams cure#1...13 X  0.94 = 12.22  grams salt in 13 grams cure#1

His calculator subtracts the cure salt already...


----------



## Biggy1 (Feb 19, 2020)

daveomak said:


> 10#'s of meat needs ~13 grams cure#1...13 X  0.94 = 12.22  grams salt in 13 grams cure#1
> 
> His calculator subtracts the cure salt already...
> 
> View attachment 432881


Thanks Daveomak I didn't know that I really appreciate sir.


----------

